# What to do after getting trademark and shirts printed?



## K.runk (Nov 8, 2007)

hey guys i am new to this forum and i have several questions.

Situation: I'm trying to start a clothing line with a couple of my friends. I myself am taking the initiative to find easy steps to get everything settled for us. we know how to apply and get our trademark ready along with the copyrights for our designs. We also have two sources of where to get our shirts printed for a really good price. 

Questions:

1. After we get our trademark are we all set and ready to start selling our stuff?

2. After getting the trademark are there any other things we need to get?


any input would be nice

thanks in advance


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Depending on where you're located you might need to register the business name with the government, get a seller's permit, and things of that nature.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm assuming you're all up to speed with a business plan, business liscence, DBA registration, partnership, LLC or corp and most importantly, a legally written or VERY DETAILED and signed working/business agreement for all parties involved? What happens if someone bails? What if someone is a slug and you want them out? Who gets what percentage of profit? Who is responsible for what tasks and who makes descisions? Who gets what if you sell the biz? Just to name a few things.

A trademark only protects your company/brand logo. Compaired to the things listed above, I would put a trademark at the very bottom priority wise and copyrights for designs just above trademark.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JuneBugNYC (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Even if I only do local school tshirts, do I still need to register for a seller's permit? I don't have a high volume of orders, probably less than 250. Secondly, how much will it cost me to register for a seller's permit?

Thanks in advance.

Kristine


----------

